# uponor brass fittings



## boohiney (Feb 20, 2011)

It's becoming harder to find brass fittings for uponor in my area. My customers prefer brass over the plastic fittings. does anyone know why and will the brass fittings come back? 
wirsbo/ uponor is the best and easiest to install ( I've installed them all)
The supply houses cannot give me a reason or a date when or if the brass will be back.
I will not use the stainless or copper crimp rings, guess I'll go back to piping copper again if I cannot get brass fittings for uponor


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

boohiney said:


> It's becoming harder to find brass fittings for uponor in my area. My customers prefer brass over the plastic fittings. does anyone know why and will the brass fittings come back?
> wirsbo/ uponor is the best and easiest to install ( I've installed them all)
> The supply houses cannot give me a reason or a date when or if the brass will be back.
> I will not use the stainless or copper crimp rings, guess I'll go back to piping copper again if I cannot get brass fittings for uponor


Where is your "area"?

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Where is your "area"?
> 
> Mark


If you had http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/ then we would know... :yes:


----------



## whitey (Mar 17, 2011)

To my understanding, they are going to be getting (or have already gotten) extremely expensive due to upnor having to make them 100% lead free last I heard. Not sure theres any truth to it but the last time I used wirsbo bronze they did look different.


----------

